# A Month in Jail for Possession of... Soap



## Moody Glenn (Dec 17, 2013)

Here I was only concerned about having many jars of lye in my home and worrying if the police would think I was operating a meth lab. :shifty: Now this fresh concern. :shock: "Last week Annadel Cruz and Alexander Bernstein were released from Lehigh County Prison in Allentown, Pennsylvania, where they had been detained for a month after being arrested for possession of soap."
Here is the link to the full article: http://reason.com/blog/2013/12/16/one-month-in-jail-for-soap-possession

We are all in BIG, BIG trouble! :shh:


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2013)

That is such a sad state of affairs.   I seriously think the cop was just profiling this poor couple.  It's truly a shame in this day and age.   I guess we are all at risk now.  I've been known to have 300+ bars in my trunk.   Will someone bail me out please.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 17, 2013)

there are stories of soapers being stopped at the searched counter in the airport and having their soap scrutinized and some cases taken. got to remember that glycerin is a component in some explosives making and will register on some of their instruments.

just read the article: interesting!


----------



## paillo (Dec 17, 2013)

One friend and one colleague have been pulled out and searched at airports suspicious of the soap I'd given them. The colleague was frisked, xrayed again, and scolded. Then the TSA agent asked him where she could get some


----------



## boyago (Dec 17, 2013)

A sad concern, _or..._        best       soap       ever.  Can't stop using the stuff.  Up to three bars a day.  I think their watching me....

I was also pulled out of line by TSA and given additional hand swabs last time I traveled.  I wonder if it was from soaping.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 17, 2013)

boyago said:


> A sad concern, _or..._        best       soap       ever.  Can't stop using the stuff.  Up to three bars a day.  I think their watching me....
> 
> I was also pulled out of line by TSA and given additional hand swabs last time I traveled.  I wonder if it was from soaping.



It's the soda ash on your nose that makes them suspicious!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 17, 2013)

My husband travels a lot for work and he is already depressingly unimpressed by my interest in making soap, he would kill me if he got targeted by TSA because of one of my concoctions.:-(


----------



## judymoody (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been stopped by the TSA for CP soap in my hand baggage but only if it was in quantity.


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed for me this weekend. I will be crossing the great divide to collect my parcel in NY and hopefully I won't get a newly minted CBSA zealot looking to prove themselves.


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 17, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I've been stopped by the TSA for CP soap in my hand baggage but only if it was in quantity.


 
I was travelling through Houston and TSA went ape on me because half of my laptop was covered by my backpack :Kitten Love:. I can't imagine what they would have done to me with a bunch of soap in one of those bins.


----------



## Feather (Dec 17, 2013)

There should be a test for whether something is *a drug* or if it is *a soap*. 

For instance,  , when the item is mixed by hand (glove covered hand) with water the *drug* doesn't lather while the *soap* lathers. 

Another good test would be for the TSA agent or police to smoke, sniff, or ingest the substance at issue and if they begin foaming at the mouth or nose, the perpetrators should go free. :lolno:

Another, for liquid soaps or liquid drugs, add a salt solution to see if it thickens. ;-)

One last idea, if the item is powdered, powdered soap or drug, is mixed with borax and washing soda, then used to wash TSA uniforms or police uniforms, actually cleans the clothes, the perps should be set free. 

See these simple tests would save the tax payers billions of dollars used to formulate tests about soap and drugs. Excuse me, my tongue is stuck in my cheek.


----------

